# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  apt-get und KDE 3.1 (3.0.7)...???

## Pebbels

hallo
vorab erstmal, warum ich das tool apt4rpm in mein suse-system integriert habe: 
habe mir von den entsrechenden ftpservern die einzelnen rpm-dateien von kand runtergeladen und sie dann versucht zu installieren, nur bin ich auf erhebliche schwierigkeiten gestossen, da ich diverse abhaengigkeiten nicht erfuellen konnte. habe mich dann auf die suche gemacht , um die abhaengigkeiten zu erfuellen, wie z.b auf rpmfind.net, nur irgendwie habe ich die pakete nicht finden koennen oder diese pakete haben wieder andere abhaengigkeiten abgefragt !  :Frown: 

so dann habe ich mir kurzer hand das paket apt4rpm installiert, weil ich gelesen hatte, dass mit diesem tool auch gleich dazugehoerige dateien runtergeladen werden, die die abhaengigkeiten erfuellen .
nur mit dem runterladen des neuen kde habe ich probs, da diese rpm-dateien nicht auf den entsprechenden servern liegen...kann mir das nur so erklaeren .
also habe zwar die server in die sources.list eingetragen, nur gabs da nen error:




> fago:~ # apt-get install arts-1.1.0
> E: Malformed line 6 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
> E: The list of sources could not be read.





> rpm      ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/suse/apt SuSE/8.0-i386  kde  base usr-local-bin funktronics packman-i386 packman-noarch update gnome gnome2 mozilla ximian extra security
> rpm-src  ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/suse/apt SuSE/8.0-i386  kde  base usr-local-bin funktronics packman-i386 packman-noarch update gnome gnome2 mozilla ximian extra security
> rpm      ftp://ftp.funktronics.ca/pub/rpm/apt SuSE/8.0-i386  funktronics 
> rpm-src  ftp://ftp.funktronics.ca/pub/rpm/apt SuSE/8.0-i386  funktronics 
> rpm      ftp://ftp.fh-heilbronn.de/pub/mirror...SuSE/i386/8.0/
> rpm-src  ftp://ftp.fh-heilbronn.de/pub/mirror...a1/SuSE/SRPMS/


habe nur die unteren beiden server von hand eingefuegt auf dem das neue kde liegt !
das ist meine funktionierende sources.list:
rpm      ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/suse/apt SuSE/8.0-i386  kde  base usr-local-bin funktronics packman-i386 packman-noarch update gnome gnome2 mozilla ximian extra security
rpm-src  ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/suse/apt SuSE/8.0-i386  kde  base usr-local-bin funktronics packman-i386 packman-noarch update gnome gnome2 mozilla ximian extra security
rpm      ftp://ftp.funktronics.ca/pub/rpm/apt SuSE/8.0-i386  funktronics 
rpm-src  ftp://ftp.funktronics.ca/pub/rpm/apt SuSE/8.0-i386  funktronics 

kann mir jemand mit dem tool apt-get weiterhelfen, wie z.b.: wie trage ich den entsprechenden server ein so dass ich zu erfolg komme, oder ihr habt ne super sources.list mit super servern !!
weiss wirklich nicht wie, oder funzt das tool wirklich nur, wenn die dateien auf den einschlaegigen apt-servern liegt ? 
oder vielleicht hat jemand auch nen tip wie ich das kde von hand installiere und welche dazugehoerigen dateien ich brauche, bin nicht in der lage die abhaengigkeiten so zu erfuellen !  :Frown: 

mfg Pebbels

----------

